# am 17. Mai geboren sein



## Jana337

Der Duden:


> ugs. scherzh. od. verhüll. veraltet; homosexuell sein; nach dem ehemaligen §175 des Strafgesetzbuches, gelesen als Datumsangabe 17.5.



Versteht es jeder oder nur die Eingeweihten?

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Der Duden:
> 
> 
> Versteht es jeder oder nur die Eingeweihten?
> 
> Jana



Ich hätte es nicht verstanden.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich hätte es nicht verstanden.



Liegt es am Alter?

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Liegt es am Alter?
> 
> Jana



Möchte ich auch mal wissen. Lass uns auf die "älteren Herrschaften" warten.


----------



## Ralf

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Möchte ich auch mal wissen. Lass uns auf die "älteren Herrschaften" warten.


Auf die "älteren Herrschaften" bin ich jetzt auch gespannt. (Oder wo setzt du jetzt die Grenze an? )





			
				Jana said:
			
		

> ugs. scherzh. od. verhüll. veraltet; homosexuell sein; nach dem ehemaligen §175 des Strafgesetzbuches, gelesen als Datumsangabe 17.5.
> 
> 
> 
> Versteht es jeder oder nur die Eingeweihten?
Click to expand...

Mir war es zwar bekannt, aber nur weil einer meiner Schwager an diesem Tag Geburtstag hat und daher mitunter in diese Richtung gehende Anspielungen hinnehmen musste. Ansonsten denke ich nicht, dass jeder damit etwas anfangen kann.

Ralf


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:
			
		

> Auf die "älteren Herrschaften" bin ich jetzt auch gespannt. (Oder wo setzt du jetzt die Grenze an? )Mir war es zwar bekannt, aber nur weil einer meiner Schwager an diesem Tag Geburtstag hat und daher mitunter in diese Richtung gehende Anspielungen hinnehmen musste. Ansonsten denke ich nicht, dass jeder damit etwas anfangen kann.
> 
> Ralf


So you know the slang, accidentally, but you also have no idea where it came from? 

Gaer


----------



## Ralf

gaer said:
			
		

> So you know the slang, accidentally, but you also have no idea where it came from?
> 
> Gaer


It's not actually slang, I guess. Anyway, Jana is absolutely right as to the origin of that saying. The succession of numbers of the date in question (1-7-5) matches exactly the former paragraph no. 175 of the German penal code, which imposed penalty on homosexual behaviour or activities.

Ralf


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:
			
		

> It's not actually slang, I guess. Anyway, Jana is absolutely right as to the origin of that saying. The succession of numbers of the date in question (1-7-5) matches exactly the former paragraph no. 175 of the German penal code, which imposed penalty on homosexual behaviour or activities.
> 
> Ralf


Slang, idiomatic, call it what you wish, it's rather strange to take a penal code and turn it into a date!


----------



## Jana337

Ralf said:
			
		

> Anyway, Jana is absolutely right as to the origin of that saying.



Ich möchte mich nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken - es war eigentlich der Duden. 

Jana


----------



## Ralf

Zu den Hintergründen - hier

Ralf


----------



## sohc4

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Möchte ich auch mal wissen. Lass uns auf die "älteren Herrschaften" warten.


*hüstel* Nein, auch in meinem Alter hätte ich das nicht verstanden , und ich glaube, dass es auch den meisten anderen so geht

Axl


----------



## gaer

sohc4 said:
			
		

> *hüstel* Nein, auch in meinem Alter hätte ich das nicht verstanden , und ich glaube, dass es auch den meisten anderen so geht
> 
> Axl


But THIS idiom I can understand, at least!  

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> But THIS idiom I can understand, at least!



Which one? 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Ralf said:
			
		

> Auf die "älteren Herrschaften" bin ich jetzt auch gespannt. (Oder wo setzt du jetzt die Grenze an? )



Es tut mir Leid, wenn ich dich damit verletzt habe.   

Ich sagte "ältere Herrschaften" nur, weil ich weiß, dass ihr ein WENIG älter seid als ich.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Es tut mir Leid, wenn ich dich damit verletzt habe.
> 
> Ich sagte "ältere Herrschaften" nur, weil ich weiß, dass *ich ein WENIG älter seid als ich*.



Benjois rulezzz!

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Benjois rulezzz!
> 
> Jana



Hahahaha. "IHR seid" es natürlich.


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> Slang, idiomatic, call it what you wish, it's rather strange to take a penal code and turn it into a date!


 

I know this idiomatic...
It's not only just referring to the date but also to any "175" (e.g. on a license plate, house no., etc. etc.).


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> I know this idiomatic...
> It's not only just referring to the date but also to any "175" (e.g. on a license plate, house no., etc. etc.).


This was clear to me because of Ralf's link, which said this:



			
				Ralf's link said:
			
		

> Im Volksmund wurden Schwule oft als 175er bezeichnet. Gleichzeitig nannte man den 17. 5. zahlenspielerisch den „Feiertag der Schwulen“.
> 
> Now, my question. How do you SAY "175er"?
> 
> I never use such things, not even in English. The most I would say in English is that "he or she is gay", and only if I knew someone who was "out" and had told me that it was no problem.
> 
> Gaer


----------



## Jana337

The most logical way to pronounce it would be "Hundertfünfundsiebziger". Confirmed by Google.
Note that Germans refer e.g. to the 1990s as to 1990er (--> es ist in den Neunzigern passiert).

Jana


----------



## sohc4

Jana337 said:
			
		

> The most logical way to pronounce it would be "Hundertfünfundsiebziger". Confirmed by Google.


...and by me 

Axl


----------



## Jana337

Gary, this is the same principle you have encountered in Misao's thread about housing (eine 4-er WG).

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Gary, this is the same principle you have encountered in Misao's thread about housing (eine 4-er WG).
> 
> Jana


Thanks, Jana. I was unable to answer last night. I lost my cable connection for several hours. It appears to be back.

As I always I will attempt to reply to the messages that are here, but it seems VERY lonely in the forum right now. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> The most logical way to pronounce it would be "Hundertfünfundsiebziger". Confirmed by Google.
> Note that Germans refer e.g. to the 1990s as to 1990er (--> es ist in den Neunzigern passiert).
> 
> Jana



... and by me as well.   

Now _my_ question: How would you write/say that in English? "175s" --> one hundred seventy fives?


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> How would you write/say that in English? "175s" --> one hundred seventy fives?



And what is it supposed to mean?

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> And what is it supposed to mean?
> 
> Jana



Haha, I don't care. It's just how would you say "number + word ending" in English. 4-er-Zimmer in English? I know "four-bedded room", but I don't like that.


----------

